# Little rotti growing up



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Been very bad at posting pictures of the little guy growing up but here are some


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

And few more





































I added this one as I think its a classic with two dogs playing with a bone 










This is a short vid mainly of big pup but I still like it.

Sand Zoomie - YouTube

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He is so handsome and adorable and so big already!

I've always loved Rotts!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Getting so huge!!! Ack, adorable! I love rotties.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Very cute video and they're both so good looking. I love his huge legs! They're like tree trunks! :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sooooo cute! I think that baby Rotties are one of my favorite things on the planet! He's getting so big. And I can't even believe that our little Becka is all grow'd up too!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous duo!!! And I love their tails :wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how cute, they are adorable!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Fabulous dogs!! I had to show those to my family so they could see what Rottie's with tails look like. I can't believe how big the baby is already. You have to post pictures more often before he's all grown up!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love baby rottie heads. They are so adorable. I was considering a rottie (ended up with a mastiff tho). They are still on my list tho. 

I love the fourth pic down. He is so 'tough' LOL.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments 

The little guy is coming on so well and is growing at a really nice rate, with a really cheeky little personality



Ania's Mommy said:


> Sooooo cute! I think that baby Rotties are one of my favorite things on the planet! He's getting so big. And I can't even believe that our little Becka is all grow'd up too!!


I don't think Becka believes she is all gown up. She still acts like a little pup most of the time :-D


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

So adorable. Baby rotties have to be some of the cutest pups


----------

